# My lawn is a disaster



## bentz69 (Jun 12, 2018)

Moved into a new home last June and the front and back yards were in semi-decent shape but they need a lot of help. I wasn't able to tackle this project in the fall when I should have but I would like to attempt to correct the yard in the next 2 weeks.

Ideally I wanted to use a sod cutter and remove everything to start from scratch. I don't have the ability to to dump all the material so I'm hoping there's an alternative to grow a respectable lawn. I'm not looking for a golf course but rather a respectable green lawn. There are quite a few areas along the fence that are heavily shaded. This is what I came up with so please tell me if this would work.

1)Spraying the problem spots with RoundUp for Lawns to hopefully take care of the weeds/dandelions. Ive never used this stuff but I figure its worth a shot since I will be re-seeding the whole yard. Was planning on spraying tomorrow to get the ball rolling

2)Aerate entire yard

3)Add a layer of topsoil to entire yard and fill in uneven spots

4)Over-seeding entire yard. I would like to use Jonathon green grass but not sure which type to get. Fall Magic and Dense shade mixture. Opinions?

5)Starter fertilizer on top

6)Water 2-3x a day


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

It's hard to tell, but it looks like you may have some KBG in there. Since you're in NY, I am going to assume it's not a warm weather grass.

More knowledgeable people will chime in, but I'll say that the prevailing opinion is that Spring seeding is tough.

I'd probably focus on killing the weeds then promoting whatever grass you have while fixing the low spots. You can plug KBG and it will spread. Also, a soil test will be a tremendous help.

After correcting the lawn, you can plan a fall reseed. Do you have Irrigarion? How big is the yard?


----------



## bentz69 (Jun 12, 2018)

Still learnin said:


> It's hard to tell, but it looks like you may have some KBG in there. Since you're in NY, I am going to assume it's not a warm weather grass.
> 
> More knowledgeable people will chime in, but I'll say that the prevailing opinion is that Spring seeding is tough.
> 
> ...


The rear lawn is roughly 6500 sq ft. Front lawn is roughly 3000 sq ft. I have a 7 zone sprinkler system.

I knew I should have tackled this in the fall and thats my mistake. Was hoping my proposed steps would have a good outcome but I certainly dont want to waste my time and money.

Aside from the soil test, are you suggesting to simply kill the weeds, level the uneven areas and plug the yard?


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

You also have a serious moisture problem back there. I looks like a combination of shade and the fenced area keeping air from moving in there. Does it typically stay poorly drained?


----------



## bentz69 (Jun 12, 2018)

Art_Vandelay said:


> You also have a serious moisture problem back there. I looks like a combination of shade and the fenced area keeping air from moving in there. Does it typically stay poorly drained?


During light and _normal _rain the ground absorbs the water no problem. But last night it rained very hard for many hours and thats why you see that puddle in the rear


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Art_Vandelay said:


> You also have a serious moisture problem back there. I looks like a combination of shade and the fenced area keeping air from moving in there. Does it typically stay poorly drained?


Seconded. Based on the lichen/moss and moisture I'm guessing pH should be looked at as well.

I'd say address drainage first, and then resod second.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

bentz69 said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> > You also have a serious moisture problem back there. I looks like a combination of shade and the fenced area keeping air from moving in there. Does it typically stay poorly drained?
> ...


Well, I was basing my comment mostly on the type of vegetation growing there. Lots of moss equals poor drainage. I'd address the drainage issues if you could and then sod or seed. You might have a disease/fungus problem if you don't address the air/soil


----------



## bentz69 (Jun 12, 2018)

Any suggestions on how to address the drainage problems? I went back to my photos and found this picture from August. The lawn wasnt really that bad but i know I can make it much better. I just feel like right now all Im seeing is crab grass, dandellions, clovers, weeds etc.

I suppose the heavy machines can wait till the fall since thats the better time. Im still going to spray the yard with the weed killer and see what happens over the next 2 weeks.

For arguements sake, If I wanted to get some new decent green grass back there, would a little top soil, seed and starter fertiziler give me results Im after? Im reading spring seeding can be done and the temps here over the next few weeks will be in the high 60s during the day and mid 50s at night.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

That August pic looks pretty good. Maybe all the winter cold and wet has taken its toll on your lawn.

I'd spray it with some weed killer of some sort and aerate it and seed the crap out of it get on a good fertilizer program. Since you are in NY I'm assuming you would want to put some cold season shade mix in there. Might should move this to the cool season section where the snow people hang out lol


----------



## bentz69 (Jun 12, 2018)

Art_Vandelay said:


> That August pic looks pretty good. Maybe all the winter cold and wet has taken its toll on your lawn.
> 
> I'd spray it with some weed killer of some sort and aerate it and seed the crap out of it get on a good fertilizer program. Since you are in NY I'm assuming you would want to put some cold season shade mix in there. Might should move this to the cool season section where the snow people hang out lol


As new homeowner (and someone who has never really paid attention to the lawn in my previous rentals), I suppose Im thinking that what I see on the lawn now is what it will be like in the upcoming months. Perhaphs my thinking is wrong and the grass that is actually alive has yet to come out.

I can say for sure that last summer there was crab grass, dandellions and weeds on the lawn but the actual grass may have been masking a lot of it. All Im seeing now is the weeds and no grass.

Ill save the heavy duty work for the fall and try to kill these weeds now.

Question, assuming the weeds/dandellions/clovers die after I spray, are they supposed to be pulled out/raked out once dead? Or will they get mixed in with the new grass and eventually mowed over?


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

bentz69 said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> > That August pic looks pretty good. Maybe all the winter cold and wet has taken its toll on your lawn.
> ...


Either way is fine. They'll go away pretty quickly once they're dead


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think you should apply PreM stat. Kill the weeds and feed that lawn. Did you apply any nitrogen last year?

The shape of the landscape makes me think they had large mulch areas along the fence. I think you should add mulch there. It is so much, that hiring it out makes sense.


----------



## bentz69 (Jun 12, 2018)

g-man said:


> I think you should apply PreM stat. Kill the weeds and feed that lawn. Did you apply any nitrogen last year?
> 
> The shape of the landscape makes me think they had large mulch areas along the fence. I think you should add mulch there. It is so much, that hiring it out makes sense.


What is PreM?

I sprayed all the weeds today with RoundUp. I did not apply nitrogen last year. After I moved in last June, I only watered the yard.

Im also thinking that far corner might be to difficult to grow grass and mulch/rocks might be a better option

Others have told me that I may have moss in the yard because of the drainage issues. Does this look like moss?


----------



## bentz69 (Jun 12, 2018)

Does it make sense to have a service like Lawn Doctor come to the house for 6 sessions to spray for weeds, add fertilzer, add lime and grub control? 6 sessions for $495.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Prem is pre emergent herbicides. It prevents some weeds from developing. Give the cool season guide a read. Hopefully it is all clearly explained in there.

Yes that is moss. It grows in humid environments. Fixing the drainage will address the long term problem.

Since you have not applied any nitrogen, your lawn is hungry and you should feed it.

Using a lawn service might be a good option. You are trading convenience over cost and quality. We find that we can do a better job than most lawn services. So it all depends on how involve you want to be.

Lastly, shop around. Some local guys (not a corporation) might give you a better service.


----------

